# System boot error after System upgrade



## hp21 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi,

After I have try to upgrade my system from 8.0 Stable to 8.1 Stable do not boot my system.

The system disk is geom_mirror. 

If I try to boot the system, I get following message:


```
GEOM: mirror/gm0: corrupt or invalid GPT detected.
GEOM: mirror/gm0: GPT rejected -- may not be recoverable.
```

and when system try boot form disk

```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/mirror/gm0p2
```

I get a ROOT MOUNT ERROR.

With livefs CD I tried a `gpart show mirror/gm0` get i no information.

Have somebody an idea how I can fix that problem??


----------

